# new here from belfast



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

hi all . im new here and i love crocheting am looking for some baby blankets to crochet, so if any one has any links, or patterns they would like to share with me that would be nice. lookibg forward to coming on here and having a read of what folk get up to 
tammie


----------



## KnitterMama (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## yellowsparrow (Jan 26, 2011)

wecome tammie . i know you will enjoy being in touch . here are two webb sights i use alot because they are free ----www. crochetpatterns central.com and knitting patterns central .com hope you will like them


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks yellowsparrow will check them out soon, can any one tell me how do i go about putting pics on for others to see. as ive done a few bits and bobs of crochet baby things thanks in advance tammie


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

oh dont ask me how i did it but hopping its right tsammie


----------



## choupette (Feb 12, 2011)

J'aime 
il et très beau


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

thank you choupette


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a suggestion on finding crocheted items on this forum, Google knittingparadise.com crochet. It should bring up most of the threads with crochet items.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Tammie ....
Welcome to this site ! I love the baby jacket you've made ... you do beautiful work !
Izzy


----------



## Marilyn Leuschke (Feb 7, 2011)

Dear tammie:

You do beautiful work, could you share the baby girl dress pattern & baby jacket or where you got them from?

Thanks Marilyn


----------



## AJs Mommy (Feb 4, 2011)

How beautiful! A lovely color also. I have never been able to crochet only knit. A job well done!!!!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome : )


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Your baby items are just so precious and delicate looking. Beautiful job. Will you share the link for the pattern with us?
Carol L.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

LOVE the first one. All are so sweet though! Great work. I think this summer I may try to learn to crochet. So I can make my christmas patterns that combine crochet and knit!


----------



## EileenBrown (Feb 8, 2011)

Adorable baby items. Would love to have pattern is that possible?


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome Tammie

Myra in Alabama


----------



## mamycoco (Mar 4, 2011)

Bonjour a tous 
heureuse de me retrouver parmis vous
cette petite robe est magnifique


----------



## Maeana (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome,

your work is very beautiful....would love the pattern, I think my sister-in-law in Brasil would love that for her little one on the way!


----------



## Nandan (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Tammie, Welcome to the forum..it's awesome. Your work is beautiful!! I am from New York State. My daughter and son-in-law went to Ireland. Allison fell in love with it and tracked down ancestors on her Dad's father's side; ironically, when she was named we did not know her name would be the same (including middle name) as an older relative in Ireland. Allison and Geff had the pleasure of meeting them. Allison said that the lush green countryside and hills with grazing sheep is so magnificent and peaceful and would like to visit again someday. She had an opportunity in college to student teach in Wales and enjoyed trying new foods, beer, sightseeing and having alot of fun with people.

I really like the Lion Brand website. I don't know if your country carries the yarn, but the site also has yarn conversion charts. They have alot of knit and crochet patterns...my computer is full of the pdf's. I searched what I was interested for, looked for specific sizes and then made folders accordingly. I even set up specific boy folders as it is difficult to find cute stuff, altough I adapt work to reflect boy or girl. My friend laughs at me and says I never follow a pattern. I have some crochet patterns for girls you probably would love. I can let you know what books they are in case you can find them on line. If not, then perhaps other arrangements could be made. Do you knit? The same goes for the knitting. This is great knowing I'm communication with someone an ocean away! Nancy


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

nandan

i knit and crochet , for either boy /girl, as i am asked to do a lot of granny blankets for friends/ family, would be nice if you could pass some patterns on to me, yes there are not a lot of people from northern ireland on here tammie


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

meana thanks .... i think i got the patterns from crochet pattern central if you dont see them on there, give me a shout and ill try and find them for you tammie


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

izzy thanks


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

EileenBrown said:


> Adorable baby items. Would love to have pattern is that possible?


 crochet pattern central t think if not there . email me and ill try and find it for you tammie


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

yellowsparrow sorry i put up i will check them sites out, i meant to say i use them sites to crochet bits and bobs from tammie


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

hi tammy im from Belfast , Glengormley , living in Australia, 

Welcome, im also newbie, go to wraps of love on this site and see my First effort of Crochet


----------

